# P. taeniatus moliwe pair with red cheeked offspring



## kribs (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi all,

I wish to share pictures of my fish and get your opinion about the situation. I have this pair of P. taeniatus moliwe variant, I am %99 sure the male is a moliwe and the female really looks like a moliwe considering the amount of dots she has on her fins. First the parents, let me know what you think.
















To me they look like moliwes. Here are some photos of their offspring,































The normally yelllow coloring of the male is replaced with very intensive red coloring in the offspring. I assume it is because of the cyclopeeze I have been using (extremely rich in Astaxanthin), but I can not be sure this is the only reason. The other food I am using if NLS grow formula and small fish formula, which are both known to enhance red coloring above all others. The father doesn't eat dry food so I can not try on the father.

What I need is some advice on which food to use to enhance yellow coloring, as well as your thoughts on the origins of the parents. Maybe the female is a nigerian red? Another thing is that all the males (even the smallest runts) have red cheek coloration, I think if they were half nigerian red / half moliwe at least some fry wouldn't show red cheeks. Also any idea how long before red starts to fade once you stop feeding Astaxanthin rich foods?


----------



## Captain Jim (Apr 16, 2012)

I swear the female looks at least one fourth P. Pulcher...I have considered introduction exacly as such--my p. pulchers have no tail spots, and I'm thinking of this cross. My fish are F-1 and their offspring. Wish you were not in Turkey.


----------



## kribs (Oct 31, 2011)

Jim thanks for the comment. Can you explain why you think the female has pulcher mixed in? Here I share a few more pics of the female. I am no expert, but it has the typical colored thick lips, body shape (more slender than a P. pulcher), slight green metallic shine in the middle (which no pulcher has), spotted fins, and pointier dorsal fin tip which are all characteristics of P. taeniatus. I really can not see why you think it is a hybrid, but I am interested.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

The female is almost certainly not Moliwe. Too many spots in the fins, and the body just isn't dark enough. She looks more like one of the Nigerian based aquaraium strains with all the spots in dorsal and caudal, and the red cheeked offspring also indicate a known aquarium strain usually considered as Nigerian. Females of that strain do not have red cheeks, but the males do.

The Nigerian females often look similar to _pulcher_ females, as well, but an experienced eye can tell them apart. However, there has long been some debate that these aquarium strain females might have some _pulcher_ in them, as they often have many more spots than the wild caught _taeniatus_ from any population.

You might want to try apistogramma.com forum, they also have an african section, and one of the most knowledgeable _Pelvicachromis_ experts, Ted Judy, is usually accessible there.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Post editing has a really short time allowance! I also wanted to add that the female offspring looks more like Moliwe than her mother does. This could be because of genes from the father. Funny that the males probably got the red cheeks from the mother!


----------



## kribs (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanx for all the comments. I guess the female is not a Moliwe then. I still do not see the "pulcher" in the female, but that could just be me. The female has been without her partner for a long while, and her colors recessed as a result, but maybe even her darkest color is too light, I don't know. It is also surprising to me that the red cheek gene is so dominant, all the males have it! I will check the forum you suggested as well, actually I use that forum as a visitor quite often.

I will update the development of the offspring, they are only 5 months old yet.


----------



## Captain Jim (Apr 16, 2012)

Mr. Chromedome is absolutely right..I am not experienced and was only commenting as novice,..body shape and cherry belly looked like our common krib..no insult or belittling intended. Wish I could get some of your offspring..very pretty.


----------



## kribs (Oct 31, 2011)

Jim I never took your comment as an insult, sorry if I sounded defensive. And thank you again for your comments. I would gladly give away some to you if it was possible.


----------



## Captain Jim (Apr 16, 2012)

And I would give you p. Pulcher and H. christatus. Best to you and yours-


----------

